# A couple of first's



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is the deal, I am wanting to get into snack stick making.  Cheese and sticks go together like PB&J.

So I figured string cheese will work good with sticks.

First time smoking string cheese AND using oak pellets on cheese.

Sorry for the bad pics, its dark out.

Using the tube from Todd in my UDS.













IMG_20141021_183258288_zpswkqdr9eu.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Oct 21, 2014






Just a few cheese sticks to try.













IMG_20141021_183303821_zpsdc6bx0cf.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Oct 21, 2014






I smoke my cheese for 2 hours then wrap in the fridge for a day the vac seal for 2 weeks.

Will let ya know how they turn out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2014)

That'll be tasty. We get the pepper jack and Colby jack cheese sticks. I've smoked those and they make a great snack!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2014)

How long do you smoke them?

I was just thinking maybe 2 hours is to long?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice color after 2 hours.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry for the late response my wife drug me out to pick up this













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 21, 2014






Gonna make a concrete top for it and use it as a high table! 

No more than 2 hours. Let them rest give them a try!


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2014)

Truly innovative! I would make these but I am afraid I would just sit down and eat them all. Heck. Who am I kidding, I will make these and sit down and eat them all. Great idea, Adam!
















Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 22, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sorry for the late response my wife drug me out to pick up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took them out at 2 hours Case. 

Where did she find that at?


Disco said:


> Truly innovative! I would make these but I am afraid I would just sit down and eat them all. Heck. Who am I kidding, I will make these and sit down and eat them all. Great idea, Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2014)

My wife does legal work and one of her clients was getting rid of it. I've been wanting to mess with concrete counter tops and this will be a great project to get my feet wet! We are planning on gutting our kitchen and concrete counters are what we are planning to install.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2014)

Your cheese looks great farmer, I think two hrs will be just fine also. Good luck on the sticks I think I will be making more in the future 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks DS, with being cheese sticks I didn't know if they would get too smoky at 2 hours.

Guess we will find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## theshrimppimp (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks good!! Seems a waste though for so little? You are going to wish you did more!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2014)

I like to experiment small.

Actually that's all I had in the fridge and I wanted to smoke something


----------



## venture (Oct 23, 2014)

Actually, for Mozz?  I have found it can work with a shorter rest than many cheeses.

Still, it seems that any of them just get better with age.

I have never used hickory for cheese

Can't wait to see how you like these!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2014)

I used oak not hickory, Venture.

I have done mozz before just not sticks.


----------



## venture (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow!

I just read the thread again?

I have no clue where I came up with the hickory?

Must have been a senior moment from another thread?    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 2, 2014)

Good thread Adam, I need to try smoking some cheese this fall & winter.....


----------

